# Our New Calf Pics



## NATIVO (Nov 28, 2008)

This is a pic of our little girl born last night!
She is supposed to be a Shorthorn / Holstien / Dexter


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 28, 2008)

She is a cutie! I just love new calves.


----------



## amysflock (Nov 28, 2008)

Congratulations! She's lovely! Does she have a name yet?


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 28, 2008)

yes she is a sweet lil cutie.


----------



## Thewife (Nov 28, 2008)

She's purdy!


----------

